# ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

i've got mam mt1s and i'm not happy with the stretch of the pirelli p-zero nero tires that are there now. i've got 215/40 front and 225/40 rear. what would be a real nice stretch for 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 wheels?
i've been looking at nankang ns2 and they seem to stretch pretty nice. can anyone else vouch for them?
here are the setups i've been thinking about, i want the stretch to poke lip like in the picture below and have the same or similar stretch in the rear.
215/35 front and 215/40 rear
215/35 front and 225/40 rear
215/40 front and 225/40 rear








thanks for your help.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (veeko)*

30 views and not a single reply?








can anyone offer some insight or assistance.
thanks.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (veeko)*

i would say 205/40 front and 215/40 rear based on the width of the wheels. also try looking into falken tires. they stretch very well.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

205/40/18s are nearly non existant. the only ones i could find are nitto nt neogen zr and yokohama s.drive on discounttire.com
do you think a 215/35/18 would be about the same as a 205/40/18?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

my 225/35 falken on an 8.5 for reference


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Stretch yo face*


_Quote, originally posted by *veeko* »_i've got mam mt1s and i'm not happy with the stretch of the pirelli p-zero nero tires that are there now. i've got 215/40 front and 225/40 rear. what would be a real nice stretch for *18x8.5* and *18x9.5* wheels?

I have something in the middle, 9" but on a 16" rims (shouldn't make a difference though) on yoko's 195 40 16. So the thinner you go, the nicer the stretch. The 512's have the little lip protector that makes the stretch look more extreme.
My rado for reference
*225 40 16 on a 9"*








*205 40 16 on a 9"*








*195 40 16 on a 9"* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Hope that helps.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (veeko)*

just.... why.... ???


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (MI_canuck)*

that just can't be good for the tire... i'd imagine the sidewall is bound to collapse on a hard hit because of the ridiculous angle of the sidewall or you'd risk getting a major blowout or even simply unbeading a tire a screwing up an expensive rim...
whatever suits you I guess...


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (MI_canuck)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (MI_canuck)*

Not necessarily true, do you even know the history of why tires are/were stretched? Do your homework then get back to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (NYCGTM)*

215/35-18 falken ziex 512 all around
thank me later


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: ideal stretch sizing - already searched master stretch thread and tyrestretch.com (freeze plug)*

The 35 vs. a 40 will give it a little more stretch.


----------

